# upgrade problem!



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey tech guys,
The win 8 forum has been a bust, maybe you guys can help. I recently downloaded the win 8.1 upgrade .wow!( ten frikkin hours later!) when it was done, all my apps on my start menu with the widgets, will open? say's there is a problem ,see the administrator or re download them? can this be fixed? i do not use many of them but it is annoying because they were working before this! the other forum had nearly 100 views and not a peep! worse than Facebook support!! PS< side question, i downloaded this in lieu of the win 10 upgrade. is THAT worth it yet? thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If they will open as you say then there's no problem. Do you mean they are present at start-up but won't open? As far as the upgrade to Windows 10, you had to upgrade to 8.1 so you're ready, but I'd wait a few weeks after the release.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

the apps are on the start menu, as the usual live widgets, but all the ones loaded by Toshiba and most of the Microsoft offered ones when you click to open them there is an immediate " these cannot be opened ..etc.., and I purposely downloaded the 8.1 because I am hoping to reserve my win 10 ,hoping it is better than this win 8 , which i have not enjoyed at all ! so, is there a fix? the initial download was so loooong! wow !

EDIT": just noticed my error. my original post said the apps would open, should read will NOT open! just tried to edit but that option is gone now !


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum

See here:

Troubleshoot problems with an app - Windows Help


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

trouble shooter said the store cache may be damaged, the store configuration may be damaged display adapter may be out of date. not sure how to proceed next. not to sure of myself to do the command thing yet.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

running the command prompt scannow!


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

it say's Windows resource protection has found no integrity violations?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think the issue may be the link leads to a file that has since been renamed due to 8.1
As you previously said, one option is to re-download the APPS so the link in your start menu leads to the appropriate file.
Others may know how to find and rename files if that way works.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh man! this going to be a PITA! I think then at this point I will leave them until i download win 10,maybe that will fix them, and i can deal with them then. no sense fixing them now , this may happen again!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 10 is close and it will most likely fix any issues that you may have now.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> display adapter may be out of date


 What is the model# of your Toshiba computer? Go to the Toshiba Support/Download Drivers site, Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba type in your make and model #, choose your OS (eg) Windows 8.1 and download the latest* Video *driver for your model. Here you can download any Toshiba app that you use. 
The User Profile may be corrupted. You can try Creating a new user with Admin rights and logging out as you and logging in as the new user and seeing if the apps work there. Fix a corrupted user profile - Windows Help
If that doesn't work and If *SFC /scannow* didn't find anything missing then re-down loading the apps would be best


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

can't find the word "video" driver on the download list. a lot of display drivers,multi media etc, but not the actual word video driver? what word from the filter list would i use? I did select driver but the word video is not on their but display is?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It will be display adapter.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

my computer has these words separate as hardware items. toshiba only has drivers not adapters,same?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you post a screenshot of what you're seeing?


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I have it saved as a jpeg in paint but do not know how to get it into here!?


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

file:///C:/Users/terrence/Pictures/Drivers%20&%20Software%20Support%20_%20Toshiba.htm


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please see here:

Posting Help


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Jeez, thank you ! this has been the most lucid and helpful help i have gotten in a long time! I am a fairly old individual, and have not had a lot of time in the computer arena , between this and phones and such, not lot of intuitive stuff! hard to learn the lingo, the nuances and then sift through all the data ! thanks! I have bookmarked this post and will use it it a lot! have to memorize it! Word and office and photoshop will be my next frontiers! LOl! maybe i can send that screenshot! thanks, sorry to be so noobish!


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I attached the jpeg.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Intel Display Driver


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks ! I though adapter was different than a driver? !


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The _Adapter_ is the hardware piece on the computer. The _Driver _is the software that is downloaded from the computer manufacture which runs the adapter.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

NOW it makes sense! thanks for that!


----------

